# 空焼けて焦げた屋根



## Dynamos

Hello there!
I was listening to a song and noticed this fragment:
"空焼けて焦げた屋根
思い出坂は胸を打つ"
(Sora yakete kogeta yane
Omoide saka wa mune wo utsu)

What would it mean? More specifically, what would "空焼けて焦げた屋根" mean? What would the meaning of "空" be in this context? Thanks in advance!


----------



## wind-sky-wind

"空焼ける" literally means "the sky burns."
Possibly, in this case, it means "the sky is sunburned."

"焦げた屋根" means "the roof burned" or "the burned roof."

Possibly, the roof is near the sky, so it is burned.


----------



## Dynamos

wind-sky-wind said:


> "空焼ける" literally means "the sky burns."
> Possibly, in this case, it means "the sky is sunburned."
> 
> "焦げた屋根" means "the roof burned" or "the burned roof."
> 
> Possibly, the roof is near the sky, so it is burned.



In the song, it's implied that the singer is travelling on a train.
Does that mean that said train's roof is burnt by the sun?


----------



## wind-sky-wind

Dynamos said:


> In the song, it's implied that the singer is travelling on a train.
> Does that mean that said train's roof is burnt by the sun?


I'd decided to answer yes, but changed my mind after I searched and found the whole lyrics.
This scene is about "my" hometown before setting out for a travel by train.


----------



## Dynamos

wind-sky-wind said:


> This scene is about "my" hometown before setting out for a travel by train.


I see! It makes a little more sense now. Thanks for the clarification!
However, would the meaning of the sentence change taking this context into account?


----------



## wind-sky-wind

Dynamos said:


> However, would the meaning of the sentence change taking this context into account?


Sorry, I don't understand what you mean.
Anyway, this part is really unique, and no wonder you can't get it.
As for me, I understand what it literally means, of course, but I have no idea what it connotes.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

I don't understand the lyrics.
At three PM in the afternoon, there would be no sunset glow.
So they were talking about their memory about their town.
In that case, I cannot decide what 空焼け and 焦げた屋根 means.
Maybe sunburn.
Maybe there was a big fire in that town.
Maybe the atomic bomb if the town was *Nagasaki* with a lot of _*slopes*_.
Maybe the B-29's air attacks in the WWII, although these last two interpretations are less likely unless the song is old.


----------



## Dynamos

Thank both of you for the feedback!



wind-sky-wind said:


> Sorry, I don't understand what you mean.
> Anyway, this part is really unique, and no wonder you can't get it.
> As for me, I understand what it literally means, of course, but I have no idea what it connotes.


No worries! I believe I've been able to (somewhat) grasp the sentence's meaning thanks to your clarification - the singer is remembering the scenery in his hometown and is feeling nostalgic because of it (hence why the "hills" in his memory "hit" his chest).
Is that right? 



SoLaTiDoberman said:


> Maybe the atomic bomb if the town was *Nagasaki* with a lot of _*slopes*_.
> Maybe the B-29's air attacks in the WWII, although these last two interpretations are less likely unless the song is old.


It's actually from around 2008, so you're right, it's not what we're looking for.


----------



## wind-sky-wind

Almost right, but I think he is still in his hometown, and he's leaving tomorrow.
Not remembering but looking at it now.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

wind-sky-wind said:


> Not remembering but looking at it now.


At three o'clock in the afternoon?


----------



## wind-sky-wind

If you don't regard "空焼けて" as "朝焼け" or "夕焼け,"
and think it just means "the sun shines and the sky burns."

あるいは、これまで過ごしてきた日々のことを振り返り、
「夕焼け」のことを言っているのかもしれません。
そういう意味では思い出しているでいいのですが、
いずれにせよ、出発は明日です。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

歌の歌詞の意味は、作者にしかわからないことが多く、場合によっては作者もわからない時もあるため、歌の歌詞について云々ディスカッションするのはナンセンスではありますが、折角語学フォーラムなので、「真面目な？」視点から議論させていただきますと、

午後3時の、『空焼けて焦げた屋根』というと、空の色は青、雲ひとつもない晴天か、または、入道雲が立ち上っているかもしれません。さらに視界にギラギラの太陽があったとして、それを「空焼け」とは私は表現しません。青以外の色（赤色系統の色）に変化することをもって、「空焼け」というと思うのです。青い空に、太陽光の金色の放射があってたとして、それを「空焼け」と表現するということでしょうか。私は無理じゃないかと。

同様に、屋根が、日光で熱くなっていて、何百度になっていて、ゆらゆらとかげろうが立ち上っていても、それは「焦げた屋根」とは、私は呼びません。やはり、炭化して茶色系統や黒系統の色に変化するか、あるいは夕焼けを受けてオレンジ色に変色しているといった、色の変化が必要があると思うのです。昼の太陽がサンサンと照っていると、ブリキ屋根などは黄金色に光を反射したりしますが、それは「焦げた」とは表現しないと思います。（プレデターの赤外線カメラの目線からみると、十分赤色に変色しているでしょうから・・・作者はプレデターだったりして）

「朝焼け」や「夕焼け」ではない場合の、"the sun shines and the sky burns" とは、どのようなイメージを想定されていらっしゃいますか。個人個人の感性の違いがあるようで、とても興味があります。それが結局オリジナルポスターのこのスレッドの質問でもあると思います。　SLTD


----------



## wind-sky-wind

「空焼け」でなく、「空焼けて」なので、
私は「空が焼けて」と感じ、「空焼け」とか、ましてや「夕焼け」「朝焼け」とはまったく感じませんでした。
さらに、「焦げた屋根」というのも、太陽の光が照りつけることにより「焦げた」と感じました。

とにかく、繰り返しおっしゃっている「空焼け」という発想が私にはありませんでした。
（おそらく、そういう自然の風景に接する機会が最近なく、イメージできませんでした）
「空焼けて」「空が焼けて」であり、
私は（３時でぴったりかどうかはさておき）太陽がさんさんと照りつけているイメージでした。

太陽の光の方のイメージなので、逆に夕日のような弱い光で焦げるというふうには考えられず、
とにかく、「夕焼け」で「焼ける」「焦げる」という発想にならなかった、ということです。

もし「夕焼け」で焦げるのなら、なぜ屋根なんでしょう。
太陽の光であれば、屋根に照りつけるというイメージが浮かびますが、
なぜ焦げるのが屋根なのか。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

なるほど、合点がいきました。

「夕焼け」の場合に、坂から坂の下の街並みを見下ろすと、町全体が黄色く着色して見えるとき、家々の屋根が黄色くなっているのは「三丁目の夕日」の映画なんかでよく見かける、と私は思いました。ただ「屋根が焦げている」とは表現しないようにも思えてきました。
ありがとうございました。


----------

